# Times nearly up!!!



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Woooo!! Under 2 weeks to go before molly is due, cant believe how excited I am, she has a huge bump and is doing really well, Excited much eeeekkkkk


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Got your kitten kit all ready? 

A very exciting time, hope all goes well for the big day.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

What date is she due?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope all goes well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

you know we need belly pics dont you.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Well time is up, Molly is due tomorrow eeekkkk!!
Jerry became a dad to 4 beautiful bubbas on saturday who he mated with before molly :-D all doing very well.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Ill be waiting for updates from you now then.

Tass is due today nothing so far


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Oh yes of course she is, might arrive the same day ooooo!!

Molly is asleep in her box and is very mummy fied since this afternoon, appetite gone down too.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Exciting stuff  will be keeping a close eye on the breeding section for news


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Oh yes of course she is, might arrive the same day ooooo!!
> 
> Molly is asleep in her box and is very mummy fied since this afternoon, appetite gone down too.


Hmmm possible sign.
Well tas has been digging but shes still eating so im none the wiser.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Getting very exciting - hope all goes well with Molly and Tass too. Come on girls - who's going to be first


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Getting very exciting - hope all goes well with Molly and Tass too. Come on girls - who's going to be first


:lol: please place bets now!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

My money is on Tass.. eating or not.. that belly is all food lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> My money is on Tass.. eating or not.. that belly is all food lol


Shes doing some extra purring..i was wondering if it was pain purring.Well iv made her bed all tidy again so see if she digs again.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

BshLover84 said:


> Oh yes of course she is, might arrive the same day ooooo!!
> 
> Molly is asleep in her box and is very mummy fied since this afternoon, appetite gone down too.


I think Tass will be first  molly still asleep, her bottom has been rather runny today :-/


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> I think Tass will be first  molly still asleep, her bottom has been rather runny today :-/


Thats another sign bshlover


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Any news on Tass? All quiet this end at the moment :-o


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Any news on Tass? All quiet this end at the moment :-o


Nope ..we are in tie so far


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww exciting news, come on girls, ready, steady go !!!!!!!!!!........

hope you both have your cameras at the ready !!!!!_


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Kittens were moving really quick this morning but quiet now so hopefully they were getting into place, Molly has been doing a high pitched cry since this morning and wont leave my side soooo hope its soon


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

i nnneeeedddd birthday babies and since Tansy still has 3 days left i a counting on Tass or Molly. BSHLover i may be in touch ref your litter x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> i nnneeeedddd birthday babies and since Tansy still has 3 days left i a counting on Tass or Molly. BSHLover i may be in touch ref your litter x


You got a girl due too?Tansy is the colorpoint surprise girl isnt she?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh goodness! How exciting! Ill be watching this all very carefully!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh all these expectant Mum's having their human Mum's on tender hooks.. Can't wait to see pictures, of all the wonderful babies :001_tt1:


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> i nnneeeedddd birthday babies and since Tansy still has 3 days left i a counting on Tass or Molly. BSHLover i may be in touch ref your litter x


No probs hun


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Wish one of these girls would do something! :-D


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BshLover84 said:


> Wish one of these girls would do something! :-D


Curry?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Me too..tassy is doing the back feet paddling as if in call,im hoping this means things are going to start happening the waiting is killing me now.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> You got a girl due too?Tansy is the colorpoint surprise girl isnt she?


She is, she has been put to Arthur by lilac bi colour who also carries the gene, so who knows what i will get lol.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Me too..tassy is doing the back feet paddling as if in call,im hoping this means things are going to start happening the waiting is killing me now.


Woop woop! Come on Tassy!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> She is, she has been put to Arthur by lilac bi colour who also carries the gene, so who knows what i will get lol.


Oooh got me all interested now


Hb-mini said:


> Woop woop! Come on Tassy!


If she doesnt hurry up ill have to resort to the red raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I have just set her whelping box up so will be introducing her to that this evening


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> I have just set her whelping box up so will be introducing her to that this evening


Cool i hope she likes it.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Woooo! Come on then Tas, send ya pre labour stuff to molly. 

Molly is outside her box now,, def noticed a change in her today


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Woooo! Come on then Tas, send ya pre labour stuff to molly.
> 
> Molly is outside her box now,, def noticed a change in her today


Im betting these two will go same day.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Oooh got me all interested now
> 
> If she doesnt hurry up ill have to resort to the red raspberry leaf tea.


Urghhh....yucky stuff and it never worked for me! :hand:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Urghhh....yucky stuff and it never worked for me! :hand:


Oh i bloody sware by that stuff seriously iv had it with my last 3 pregnancys and the next day id delivered,the last time i took it before bed and woke up at 5am with pains and had a baby by 10am  this was the tablate form but i have tried the tea too.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh i bloody sware by that stuff seriously iv had it with my last 3 pregnancys and the next day id delivered,the last time i took it before bed and woke up at 5am with pains and had a baby by 10am  this was the tablate form but i have tried the tea too.


Well there you have it, right there, prime example of how things work differently for other people...I drank it so much with my first daughter I might as well of had it on an intravenous drip!! :lol:
with my second, i resorted to doing star jumps...ut:.... worked though! haha!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh i bloody sware by that stuff seriously iv had it with my last 3 pregnancys and the next day id delivered,the last time i took it before bed and woke up at 5am with pains and had a baby by 10am  this was the tablate form but i have tried the tea too.


are you expecting now?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> are you expecting now?


:yesnod:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: you do make me laugh.



Hb-mini said:


> Well there you have it, right there, prime example of how things work differently for other people...I drank it so much with my first daughter I might as well of had it on an intravenous drip!! :lol:
> with my second, i resorted to doing star jumps...ut:.... worked though! haha!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> :yesnod:


Ahhh when are YOU due?? I want a 4th but 2 out of 3 of my girls have high functioning Autism and the 40% chance of having another on the spectrum plays on my mind.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> Ahhh when are YOU due?? I want a 4th but 2 out of 3 of my girls have high functioning Autism and the 40% chance of having another on the spectrum plays on my mind.


Really? im sorry to hear that lucy.What are the ages of them?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> :lol::lol::lol: you do make me laugh.



Congrats by the way!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Really? im sorry to hear that lucy.What are the ages of them?


the 2 oldest have ASD they are 9 and 8 in April, my little one is 5 in June she is 'neuro typical' or so they say lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> the 2 oldest have ASD they are 9 and 8 in April, my little one is 5 in June she is 'neuro typical' or so they say lol


Bless you must be tough on you,oh im due around dec but need dating scan to confirm.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Congrats by the way!


Thankyou.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

ooohh i love winter babies, wrapping them up all snuggly. We cope, they are good girls they just don't like this world x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> ooohh i love winter babies, wrapping them up all snuggly. We cope, they are good girls they just don't like this world x


Awww(((( hugs))) x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lucy1012 i can understand where you are coming from. my 3 kids all have conditions revolving around ASD. in our house we have a mix of aspergers, dyspraxia, dyslexia, sensory dysfunctional integration, semantic pragmatic disorder and now a completely different problem has occurred - they all have problems with their joints, my eldest having to spend most of his time on crutches and his wrists in splints. they think he has a rare genetic disorder which could explain why the other two have problems starting too. i don't know about you but even though i have loads to do i.e. hospital appointments etc i find that looking after all my animals keeps me sane through it all. my daughter took an overdose just before christmas and has now been diagnosed with emotional dysregulation. at that point my animals were my saviour. they kept me going through the hardest time of all.

ANYWAY is their any news on these girls and their kittens yet. we are all waiting


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Come on girls, Hattie who's not due til next week will beat you lot at this rate


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Come on girls, Hattie who's not due til next week will beat you lot at this rate


lolol you not wrong there SC's ,just more bed digging nothing more to report..ooh the waiting!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well i am home all day today, so please feel free to start popping them out please girlys......._


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Molly still preggers, crying alot but thats all at the moment, come on girls!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Molly still preggers, crying alot but thats all at the moment, come on girls!!


Come on molly moo!

Iv just found tassy playing auntie ..in peaches bed cleaning her kittens!

I poped her back into her own bed and she got back out and went straight to peaches bed again.

Peaches and tassy are good friends and it seems shes quite happy for tassy to help out.

Im wondering if this means something will start happening now.

Looks like tassy will be a super mum..cleaning peaches kittens :lol:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Come on molly moo!
> 
> Iv just found tassy playing auntie ..in peaches bed cleaning her kittens!
> 
> ...


Oh how cute! What are your kitty's doing to me!! I checked out your website earlier....totally GORGE!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I *think* were starting.Tassy is laid in peaches bed(had to give peaches tassys bed )...so tass is in peaches bed doing the fast breating/purring with that glazed look in her eyes,ooh i hope this isnt a false alarm but does look promising to me.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> I *think* were starting.Tassy is laid in peaches bed(had to give peaches tassys bed )...so tass is in peaches bed doing the fast breating/purring with that glazed look in her eyes,ooh i hope this isnt a false alarm but does look promising to me.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

......:001_smile:......awwww fingers crossed how exciting.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Oooh, it's so exciting!! Here we go!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Wlbsh's is there any news ive only just red your post. Come on tass.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Molly moo over to you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

any news?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Not yet, but told her about Tass having 5 so that should get her going. Im hoping tonight on red nose day :-D


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

BshLover84 said:


> Not yet, but told her about Tass having 5 so that should get her going. Im hoping tonight on red nose day :-D


Then you'll have to think of some stand up comedians for pedigree names lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well i hope it happens tonight and i hope everything goes well ill be thinking of you.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Molly has gone off her food sooooo hopefully not long


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oooh - come on Molly


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Closer, closer...hope all goes well and she has them soon


----------

